# 2021 Highlights



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

With the first clutches of 2022 in the incubator , what better time to look back at some 2021 highlights.

Approaching the yearling mark the colour palettes get brighter/intensify with every slough. 

Lavender Albino (hi red genetics) x Green Snow. 









Lavender Albino (hi red genetics) x Green Snow. 









TRUE Superhypo , MY original phenotype reanimated , direct descendant from the founding one of a kind female.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Very nice Al, particularly that superhypo


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

LiasisUK said:


> Very nice Al, particularly that superhypo


Cheers Tom,

Those Superhypo's have always been a fave!


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

Love the super hypos...I've said it already, but don't mind repeating myself, as these are so beautiful.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

MrsTim said:


> Love the super hypos...I've said it already, but don't mind repeating myself, as these are so beautiful.


Cheers Mrs.T , those are something I'm immensely proud of and still rank high on the list of my unique San Diego gopher creations.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Albino Hi-Red x Superhypo MALE, The Hi-Red influence is in full effect here.









Multi Het x Superhypo MALE. The Superhypo gene is clearly phenotypically evident.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

Al just out of nosey interest which pituophis do you dislike and why.......

hope u and urs are well my friend
rgds
ed


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

loxocemus said:


> Al just out of nosey interest which pituophis do you dislike and why.......
> 
> hope u and urs are well my friend
> rgds
> ed


I'm good Thanks Ed , hope your bud.

I don't dislike like any Pituophis , to be honest , it would probably fairer to answer the question , which I personally choose not to keep?

The first / most obvious that springs to mind is probably sayi , although I did have some albinos in the 90s , I sold them on after less than a year for multiple reasons. They are indeed impressive snakes , but at the time I simply did not have the space to house them once adult size.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Some beautiful beasts 😁

This one is striking!


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Some beautiful beasts 😁
> 
> This one is striking!
> 
> ...


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

The snake above is a het sibling of brand new project and I'm hoping for a clutch from a het pairing anytime soon , the visual phenotype has very unique colours.
One thing is very apparent on both the het's and the visual's ,the Orange is turned up to 11.









JUVENILE colours









ADULT colours

With my first ever clutch incubating ,I have yet to name this phenotype , although to my eyes it looks almost metallic ? , the colour is hard to catch on a photo as opposed to the naked eye.


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

Gold plated


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Al, what sort of adult sizes are you dealing with?

I noted the comment about Bulls just getting a bit too big for husbandry, but am not familiar with the genus to have a gauge on gopher adult sizes.

The het, with a burnt orange/black pattern, is somehow more appealing to me than the T+
Horses for courses 🤷🏻‍♂️

Andy


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Al, what sort of adult sizes are you dealing with?
> 
> I noted the comment about Bulls just getting a bit too big for husbandry, but am not familiar with the genus to have a gauge on gopher adult sizes.
> 
> ...


San Diegos are prob the smallest pit species , adult size is comparable to corns , just heavier bodied.

That black and orange colour combo is definitely very beautiful and the contrast makes it pop I'd say.


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

How sweet is that neck colour !


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

al stotton said:


> How sweet is that neck colour !


Is that white? Or metallic grey?


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Is that white? Or metallic grey?


the lower half / tail are stark white , the neck however can look silver / blue in certain light


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

another angle


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

the color reminds me of that "satin steel".

rgds
ed.


----------

